# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  كيف تنحف و تاكل كل اللي بنفسك

## الوسادة

*يبدو ذلك أكثر الأمور تناقضاً في العالم! ولكن تظهر الأبحاث دائماً أن الريجيم يؤدي الى زيادة الوزن على المدى الطويل ، حيث أن تناول طعام أقل مما يحتاج الجسم ربما يساعدك على فقدان الوزن فوراً، ولكن على المدى الطويل يؤدي الى تغير كيمياء الجسم، ولذلك تشعرين بالجوع وينتهي الأمر الى تناول طعام أكثر، وذلك يؤدي الى دوامة لا تنتهي من زيادة تناول الطعام. 

والحل ؟ .. بدلاً من محاولة فقدان الوزن عن طريق تناول طعام أقل، حاولي فقدان الوزن بتناول طعام صحي أكثر. 

المأكولات الخاصة بالريجيم ذات السعرات المنخفضة 

إن أطعمة الريجيم لا تتميز فقط بكونها ذات قيمة غذائية محدودة ، ولكنها تقضي على متعة الأكل، بل ان دراسة أجريت أخيراً كشفت أن الأطعمة ذات المحليات الصناعية، مثل مشروب الكولا الخاص بالريجيم، تؤدي الى تنشيط الشهية. وليس من الغريب أننا نخدع بعبارة (خال من الدسم بنسبة 90%) المكتوبة على أغلفة هذه الأطعمة، ولكن في المرة المقبلة عندما تريدين شراء مثل هذه المأكولات، القي نظرة على المحتويات! هل تريدين أن تدخل جسمك كل هذه المواد الكيماوية الصناعية. حاولي طهو عدة وصفات بسيطة مثل الأومليت، أو التحمير السريع للخضروات ، فالأمر لا يحتاج لوقت أطول من تسخين وجة ريجيم منخفضة السعرات الحرارية. 

الأكل من أجل المتعة 

اذا كنت تستخدمين الطعام من أجل التسلية فأنت تحتاجين الى معرفة السبب، فعلى سبيل المثال هل تأكلين عندما تكونين وحدك أو مرهقة أو مكتئبة؟ اذا عرفت السبب سيمكنك مواجهة مشاكلك النفسية من دون أن تزيدي وزنك. 

الشعور بالنقص 

العديد من الذين يعانون من عدم ثقة بالنفس يأكلون بطريقة سيئة، لأنهم يقولون لأنفسهم ، بلا وعي (أنا لا أستحق أي شئ، لذا فأنا لا أستحق الاهتمام بنفسي). كيف تتخلصين من فخ الشعور بالنقص؟ نقترح أن تكوني أكثر اهتماماً باختياراتك، فبدلاً من الشعور بالنقص تحملي مسئولية صحتك وطبقي تغييرات ايجابية في عاداتك الغذائية ، مهما كانت بسيطة فاستبدال قالب الشوكولاته يموزة مثلاً، خطوة جيدة ستساعدك على الشعور بالثقة بالنفس واتخاذ المزيد من الايجابيات. 

حرمان الذات 

انها طبيعة البشر، الممنوع دائماً مرغوب، فعندما تقررين أن تحرمي نفسك من شئ، فانك سترغبين به أكثر، وينتهي بك الأمر الى التركيز على الممنوعات، وعندها ستأكلين منها أكثر مما تأكلين عادة. 

ونقترح عليك أن تقنعي نفسك قبل وخلال بعد تناول شئ ما تعتبرينه "غير مسموح به" (مثل قالب شوكولاته) بأنه مسموح لك بتناوله. 

تناولي الطعام الصحي 

ينصح خبراء التغذية بمراقبة المواد المغذية بدلاً من حساب السعرات الحرارية، حيث أن الأشخاص النحيفين يأكلون طعاماً جيداً مزوداً بالمواد المغذية. واذا مزجوا ذلك بأسلوب حياة نشط، فانهم يحافظون على وزن صحي من دون بذل أي مجهود. 

والأطعمة ذات المواد المغذية هي الفاكهة والخضروات والأسماك المشبعة بالزيوت، واللحوم خالية الدهون، والمكسرات والبذور والحبوب والأرز البني والمكرونة كاملة القيمة الغذائية ورقائق الحبوب الغذائية والزبادي والحليب والأجبان. 

تناولي طعاماً متنوعاً 

كلما تنوع الطعام الذي تتناولينه ، زادت القيمة الغذائية التي تحصلين عليها، وكذلك غيري عادات الغذائية.

تناولي وجبات صغيرة 

لقد أثبتت الأبحاث مرة تلو الأخرى أن تناول وجبات خفيفة خلال اليوم بدلاً من تجويع نفسك لعدة ساعات ثم تعوضيها بوجبة عشاء ضخمة ، يساعد نظامك الهضمي على العمل بكفاءة أكثر. 

لا تهملي وجبة الصباح 

ان تناول وجبة افطار غنية بالمواد المغذية وقليلة الدسم يمنحك طاقة طوال اليوم حيث أن الذين يتناولون وجبة الافطار يبدو مظهرهم أقل عمراً بثلاث سنوات من الناحية الصحية من هؤلاء الذين لا يتناولونها . إن تناول صحن كبير من رقائق الحبوب الغذائية مع حليب نصف دسم وقطعة كيك مع كمية كبيرة من قطع الفواكه الطازجة الممزوجة بزبادي طبيعي وعسل وجبة صحية ممتازة لبداية اليوم. 

مارسي التمارين الرياضية 

كشفت الدراسات أن معدل الحرق يزداد بنسبة 19% بعد 90 دقيقة من التمارين الرياضية المكثفة، وهو الأمر الذي يعني أن جسمك يحرق حوالي 200 سعر حراري خلال الـ 12 ساعة التالية حتى اذا كنت في الفراش. إن مجرد ساعة من النشاط الجسدي يومياً تساعدك على احراق الدهون. 



منقول*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]الله يرضى عليكِ يا هديل ويجزيكِ الخير ويسعدك ، اشي في غاية الروعة ومفيد جدا ، وأهم نقطة في كل ما ذكر هو الرياضة ، الرياضة اهم عامل لصحّة الجسم ورشاقته ، بس مين من الناس بهالوقت بمارس رياضة؟ نسبة قليلة جدا ، طبيعة اشغال الناس تغيرت والناس بطّل الهم وقت فراغ للرياضة ، انا كنت العب رياضة لغاية فترة مش بعيدة وبعدين بطلت اتفضى بسبب شغلي [/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله كل اشي بنعمل بس مش عشان ننحف لأنه انا بحب هيك نوعيات من الاكل وهيك ممارسات

----------

